# ABN/Not using ins coverage for hearing aids



## Allison McCoy (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone have a form that they have patient's sign when a patient chooses not to use or have us bill their insurance for hearing aids?  Usually it's because of the insurance companies' low reimbursement and we are contracted so the patient can not get any hearing aid but entry level.  Because we are contracted, the patient can not choose another technology and pay the difference.  We have had a couple of patients choose to do this, then go back on their own and try to file a claim.  Just trying to protect our office...


----------



## mburke81 (Aug 4, 2011)

Check your contracts.  Most of our contracts will not allow us to have the patient sign a waiver.  We are contracted for all service, no pick and choose procedure option.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 7, 2011)

I would definetely review yoir contracts. We simply tell patients the truth. we are par with their indurance companies. but our Audiologist are not credentialled with "lets say BCBS" they are our biggest problems
We have been trying diligently to meet with our regional BCBS rep to rectify. Until then, good luck. 
And the answer is, you cannot have them sign a waiver .


----------

